# Leaked: 2010 Nissan Altima Photo Slips Out in Recall Notice



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Last week Nissan sent out a teaser image of the 2010 Altima, playing the marketing game and trying to pump up interest before the new mid-cycle redesign was fully unveiled.

Between then and now the company also had to issue a recall notice. Unfortunately, in the process of sending out the recall, one image of the 2010 Altima, fully revealed, was shipped out, spoiling Nissan’s plans. Or perhaps, its an extremely brave marketing tactic aimed at moving interest away from the recall notice – but we doubt it.

Above is a photo of the 2010 Altima, with minor changes including a new grille, new headlights and a more sculpted body with a strong line running along the side of the car. We can’t say its much of a change (see 2009 Altima below), but we do like the new split-spoke five-spoke wheels.

As for the recall (No. 09V358000) it affects 26,398 Nissan Maximas and Altimas, which have strut housing that could crack causing damage to the suspension and possibly cause an accident. Nissan is required to notify all owners by law, including those who purchase one of the new 2010 Altimas, even though very few 2010 models got the problem parts. Nissan has even said that the part was replaced in all 2010 Altimas before they left the factory.

More: *Leaked: 2010 Nissan Altima Photo Slips Out in Recall Notice* on AutoGuide.com


----------

